# BENIDORM | Projects & Construction



## Pisuke (May 18, 2011)

Benidorm (Spanish: [beniˈðor]) is a coastal town and municipality located in the comarca of Marina Baixa, in the province of Alicante, Valencian community, Spain, by the Western Mediterranean.

Prior to the 1960s, Benidorm was a small village. Today it stands out for its hotel industry, beaches and skyscrapers, built as a result of its tourist-oriented economy. According to the 2010 census, Benidorm has a permanent population of 71,198 inhabitants, ranking as the fifth most populous town in the Alicante province. It is one of the most important holiday resorts in Spain, with an area of 38.5 km² and a population density of 1,848.8 inhab/km². Due to the unique skyline formed by its numerous tall hotels and apartment buildings it is sometimes referred to as the "Manhattan of Spain" or "Beniyork", which is unlike any other on the Costa Blanca (White Coast). According to the Urban Age project, Benidorm has the most high-rise buildings per capita in the world.




*SKYSCRAPERS GUIDE*
Benidorm just released a guide with their 70 tallest buildings, info, images, maps... you can see Issuu publication here: www.rascacielosdebenidorm.es or if you travel to Spain this summer you can pick one from a Benidorm tourist office. The campaing includes a 1 meter width poster and a brochure with some info about buildings.


Info from: *Design and Image Council. Benidorm. www.disseny.benidorm.org*


----------



## dios_33 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pena de que tenga edificios muy feos, ya molaría que hiciesen algo como times square


----------



## whiteraven (Mar 21, 2009)

aa


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice avatar Whiteraven.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hell on earth.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

with the crisis everithing stoped in Benidorm, but the las projects were those:

Torre Mediterráneo | 135m | 38 floors | on hold



el palmesano said:


>





el palmesano said:


> http://lamarinaplaza.com/2014/03/25...tos-de-trabajo-del-futuro-casino-de-benidorm/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


but, by the moment they just build the casino













el palmesano said:


> miren lo que enconte:
> 
> 
> Casino Mediterráneo Benidorm 2_0 por xenia_benidorm, en Flickr
> ...





> *Benidorm da al hotel del casino más edificabilidad a cambio de una parcela con 8 hipotecas*
> El Ayuntamiento no podrá percibir el suelo hasta que la promotora renegocie y lo deje libre de cargas También obtendrá 293.900 ? para adquirir terrenos dotacionales
> 
> R. PAGÉS 09.06.2014 |
> ...


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/be...m-da-hotel-casino-edificabilidad/1511266.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

it was one of the last urbanistic plans in Benidorm before the crisis, luckly it wasn't build


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

one of the most recent towers:



Unravel said:


> Una medianera es un muro que separa dos edificios. Puede estar a la vista si el solar de al lado no ha sido edificado o el edificio que lo ocupaba ha sido derruído. Eso es simplemente una fachada ciega.
> 
> Y respecto a los muros ciegos:
> 
> ...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very ugly place to muche concrete!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

JARDINES DE BENIDORM 

one of the latest build






































http://www.playagolf.info/promociones/Benidorm/Jardin_Benidorm.asp


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cultural Center Benidorm


Works started on 2006



> Autor del Proyecto: Juan Navarro Baldeweg
> 
> Concurso 1997 Primer Premio.
> Obra: 2006 - En Ejecución.
> ...


http://cupcajondesastre.blogspot.com.es/2011/11/centro-cultural-y-auditorio-de-benidorm.html




























































> The Cultural Centre covers a city block, and is organised with an architecture around a series of patios. The proposal considers this occupation as a volume of the same height, except for the auditorium, which rises to the required height of 27 metres. The proposal is therefore of a compact nature, filling the plot of the urban expansion area in way that is different from the typical architecture of Benidorm, an architecture of buildings of unobstructed height and surrounded with gardens. The Centre will express its unique character in the city, precisely due to this complementary type treatment of the site.
> The pleasant climate of Benidorm brings us to think that the patios will be very much used, as open areas for relaxation, with a variable degree of privacy appropriate to a variety of activities. We are aware of the importance of the covering, which will treated as a façade, visible from the high buildings in the area. The patio on the corner of Avenida Europa and the Calle Ibiza is conceived as a large white patio, almost empty, which leads to other more intimate (blue and green) patios with vegetation. There are also other patios on the upper floor which correspond, respectively, to the Schools of Dance and Music, and which will allow for their use for open air activities. This group of patios is, then, organised and joined together three-dimensionally, rising up and carving themselves out within the constructed volume. This figure of the patios cut out within the architecture and provided with a covering of vegetation allows us, then, to refer to the covering as "garden-covering".
> 
> The proposal allows for the combination and dosification of the independence or the unity of the activities of the Centre according to the flexible and organic requirements for its use. Its independence is assured by the differentiated entrances, which allow for a specific control for each type of activity.
> ...




http://www.via-arquitectura.net/01/01-132.htm


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^
works: on hold


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a museum:

Museo Boca del Calvari


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

The Cultural Center looks very nice! but the rest is ugly!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

well, the city hall is also very nice, and the bus station

Benidorm can improve a lot, mainly if they start tu do a good work ithe gardens of the bulidngs and fulling the srteets with all kind of trees


Most of the buildings are horrible, but if they reform those buildings, the city can improve a lot, and for sure the hotels in the future will change the facade of lot of buildings


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LA ERMITA DEL MEDITERRANEO*





































http://www.tmgrupoinmobiliario.com/...r-la-ermita-benidorm-alicante/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ocean Drive
*















































----

finished:














































http://blog.tmgrupoinmobiliario.com/2015/07/20/nueva-promocion-a-la-venta-en-benidorm-ocean-drive/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Masterplan *:

*Golden Masterplan | +165 m*









easy_gamer said:


> fuente


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

el palmesano said:


> it is not like Le Corbusier, because those are tower (taller than wide). But anyway, those were volumetric design, just that


I guess that when wakka12 was talking about Le Corbusier, he was thinking about this project in Paris in 1925... 



















https://www.pariszigzag.fr/histoire-insolite-paris/plan-voisin-projet-le-corbusier-paris


----------



## woba (May 12, 2018)

New project, 8 apartments first line poniente beach


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I guess that when wakka12 was talking about Le Corbusier, he was thinking about this project in Paris in 1925...


true!!


----------



## woba (May 12, 2018)

Expansion Bristol park Hotel ***


----------



## woba (May 12, 2018)

Renovation of Hotel Benidorm Centre ****


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

nice!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Benidorm Beach*

GOOGLE MAPS
STREET VIEW









































































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/84648804/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Novaris Finestrat, Activum*

GOOGLE MAPS

en venta:
https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/82539852/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sunset Waves*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Villa San Pedro

BEFORE










AFTER :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Los Arcos en Benidorm

GOOGLE MAPS











http://casellesingenieros.com/portfolio-items/hotel-arcos-benidorm-construccion/


NOWADAYS:
















> *El Hotel Los Arcos de Benidorm aumenta su edificabilidad a cambio de 100.000 euros y cesión de suelo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://alicanteplaza.es/el-hotel-l...ad-a-cambio-de-100000-euros-y-cesion-de-suelo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sunset Waves*



vichase said:


> De ayer:





cmad said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial In Tempo | 200 m *



HIBuilding said:


> Fotos:
> 
> 1. Recreación de In Tempo en la playa de Poniente de Benidorm (Alicante). El fondo SVP ha resucitado la construcción y reforma del coloso, paralizada en 2014.
> 
> ...





vichase said:


> Las obras del cono:





cmad said:


> Perdón por la calidad, son imágenes sacadas de un video (grabado en vertical )


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AZURESKY*

dossier:


https://olivaresconsultores.es/folletoAzureSkyLiving_superficiesConstruidasDigital.pdf


























































































AZURE SKY – Olivares Consultores







www.olivaresconsultores.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Golden Masterplan | +165 m*

*Sunset Waves*



el palmesano said:


> *Sunset Waves*


Update:



cmad said:


> Foto tomada desde el Sunset Drive.





cmad said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Delfín Tower | 23 pl | 95 m *



el palmesano said:


>


Upadte:


cmad said:


> A punto de coronar


----------



## Florde (May 22, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> * Golden Masterplan | +165 m*
> 
> *Sunset Waves*
> 
> ...


Se sabe ya su altura exacta?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

no idea..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *Delfín Tower | 23 pl | 95 m *
> 
> 
> Upadte:





Ekumenopolis said:


> Foto calentita de hace menos de una hora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BENIDORM | Benidorm Beach*

































vichase said:


> 1.400 metros cuadrados de hormigón para sustentar un rascacielos de Benidorm


----------



## Mellones (May 3, 2020)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Residencial In Tempo | 200 m *














cmad said:


>





cmad said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Benidorm Beach | 36 pl | 126 m*












cmad said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Delfín Tower | 23 pl | 95 m *











cmad said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset Waves* | +85m*












cmad said:


> En la torre izquierda (vista desde la playa, es la de la derecha vista hacia la playa) ya vive gente.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^165m ?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^165m ?


no, sorry, it was wrong


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Arel Benidorm*








































Pisos de obra nueva


Si buscas un piso nuevo en Benidorm, visita la promoción Arel con viviendas de 2 a 3 dormitorios. Aelca, tu promotora inmobiliaria.




www.aelca.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre Sakura*





























































































Torre Sakura Benidorm, España - Comercialización


74 únicos apartamentos y 2 áticos exclusivos con vistas al mar frente a la Playa de Poniente, Benidorm Urbanización con instalaciones y servicios propios de un complejo residencial exclusivo; excelente oportunidad de inversión. Desde €188.000.




torresakura.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sunset Waves*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> En 1999 realizamos una propuesta para este plan parcial. Y al año siguiente integramos la Media Legua en el Plan Director del Eje Benidorm- Alfáz de Pi. Y en el 2005 se vuelve a retomar el PP, con otra idea.































Polígono La Media Legua – INTERPROYECTOS – Estudio de arquitectura







www.interproyectos.es


----------



## Skyscrapers&More (Jun 10, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> *Torre Sakura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





el palmesano said:


> *Torre Sakura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le he creado un thread, ¿ok?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> En el año 2000 nos encargan el Plan Director del corredor terciario de la Av. De la Comunidad Valenciana, conocida como la carretera de las discotecas de Benidorm. Este eje forma el eje natural de crecimiento de Benidorm hacia Alfaz del Pi. Colaboramos conjuntamente con el estudio de arquitectura de Pep Bonet como propuesta de desarrollo del ensanche de la ciudad de Benidorm. Se apuesta por continuar con el modelo del PGOU de Benidorm de edificios en altura, concentrar la edificación para liberar el territorio. Para ello se proponen torres en los vértices de las manzanas en la gran avenida y el resto edificio más bajos, creando una secuencia de espacios abiertos entre torre y torre en el recorrido.
> Es una propuesta que ha sido venerada por muchos técnicos y políticos pero sin llegar a formalizarse.





















































Plan director del eje Benidorm-Alfaz – INTERPROYECTOS – Estudio de arquitectura







www.interproyectos.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Skyscrapers&More said:


> Le he creado un thread, ¿ok?


claro!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> Nos presentamos al concurso del Plan Parcial de Armanello junto con el estudio de arquitectura de Alfredo Payá en 2001. Dicho PP se ubica al inicio del Plan Director del Eje Benidorm- Alfaz que habíamos redactado el año anterior. En la propuesta se concentró toda la edificabilidad de la parcela en un único edificio, creando un gran Central Park en el resto del territorio de Armanello, llevando al extremo la idea de liberar al máximo el territorio.








































Plan parcial Armanello – INTERPROYECTOS – Estudio de arquitectura







www.interproyectos.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LOCALIZACION: Benidorm
































Properties







livinatspain.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Project for the design and construction of a luxury hotel in Benidorm*

Year 2014































































Project for the design and construction of a luxury hotel in Benidorm


Project for a High Rise Luxury Hotel, placed at the frontline coastline of Benidorm; its triangular plan maximizes the usable façade and offers sea views to the 85% of the rooms.




www.pgarquitectura.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ESTE ESTUDIO SUBIO IMAGEN EN AGOSOTO


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEKmrc8pJMj/


quiza sigue adelante ese proyecto. Ojala!

















































































Hotel and Spa Benidorm - ON-A. | Empowering Architectural Ideas


Spa and Hotel are located on a picturesque site near the beach in Benidorm, sitting atop a mountain with sweeping views of the sea and the city.




www.on-a.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*"Av Mediterraneo" refurbishment*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BENIDORM | Hotel Los Arcos*
 

 



ValenciaBoy said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BENIDORM | Delfín Tower | 23 pl | 95 m*












cmad said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BENIDORM | Benidorm Beach | 37 pl | 126 m*












cmad said:


>


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Is Benidorm bouncing back after lockdowns ?


----------



## vichase (Aug 4, 2005)

They assume that when the restrictions ends tourism will progressively return, starting with domestic tourism, it all depends on the rate of vaccination in the EU countries.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

well, and in the UK!


----------



## ChiFla (Mar 16, 2021)

el palmesano said:


> *BENIDORM | Delfín Tower | 23 pl | 95 m*
> 
> View attachment 1211549





el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> well, and in the UK!


Anyone know if the new mall in Benidorm is still being developed?


----------



## vichase (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, very slowly, now they are building the underground section of the car park, the government of Benidorm is making slow progress in the development of the urban plan in which the project is located, the mall's owners plan to complete and open it by the end of 2022.


----------



## ChiFla (Mar 16, 2021)

vichase said:


> Yes, very slowly, now they are building the underground section of the car park, the government of Benidorm is making slow progress in the development of the urban plan in which the project is located, the mall's owners plan to complete and open it by the end of 2022.


Thanks for the reply. I am happy to hear this.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

here you have some pictures form when it started being build


----------



## ChiFla (Mar 16, 2021)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> here you have some pictures form when it started being build
> 
> ...


This is really the last element that was missing in Benidorm. The shopping there was limited at best if looking for fashion and household items. I had my niece meet me there once. We ended up going to Alicante so she could do some shopping. Look forward to my next visit!


----------



## cmad (Oct 31, 2016)

cmad said:


> View attachment 908377
> 
> If these photos are too frequent or it is not worth posting them for such a small project, please let me know.
> 
> Edit: translate comment to English as per post above.











Update


----------



## 13RPR (May 19, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> *"Av Mediterraneo" refurbishment*


And when they are going to complete the new fountain and the "tecnohito" of the Plaza Triangular?


----------



## vichase (Aug 4, 2005)

Finally🎉:


https://www.euroweeklynews.com/2021/04/09/tallest-residential-tower-in-spain-set-to-open-in-spains-benidorm/


*



Tallest Residential Tower In Spain Set To Open In Spain’s Benidorm

Click to expand...

*


> According to the tower’s owners, “90 per cent of the work is already finished” and the tallest residential building in Spain will throw open the doors of its 47 floors to guests in the coming months.


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen such an ugly skyscraper in the western world


----------



## vichase (Aug 4, 2005)

Today the design of Sunset Cliffs has been revealed, they are two buildings of 30 and 24 floors, the works began a few weeks ago.





Sunset Cliffs by TM


Sunset Cliffs llega dispuesto a convertirse en el referente arquitectónico del skyline de Playa de Poniente de Benidorm.




landing.tmgrupoinmobiliario.com













Residencial SUNSET CLIFFS · Av. República Argentina, 17, 03502 Benidorm, Alicante, Spain


★★★★☆ · Apartment building




www.google.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sunset Waves*










finish:

*



*


Don José said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parking Mirador*























cmad said:


> La última es el parking mirador


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Benidorm Beach | 126 m*





















cmad said:


>


----------

